# removal placenta manual and then banjo curette



## smros (May 30, 2008)

Good morning, Happy Friday. Hope someone can help me with this one. 

Physician removed part of placenta manually then had to use a banjo curette to finish under ultrasound guidance. Would this be a 59414 (removal of placenta) or a 59812 (treatment of incomplete abortion, completed surgically)? Or can both be billed? Prior to, baby was 20 weeks gestation and decision was made to terminate pregnancy. She delivered stillborn and then our physician came in for removal of placenta. 

Thank you for your help


----------

